# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Francophones, соединяйтесь!

## Pravit

Mes chers copains francophones: 
en la lycee j'apprendais le francais 3 ans, bien qu'en l'annee derniere j'ai probablement desappris ce que j'ai apprendu pendant les 2 annees precedents...alors, maintenant je vois que ce serait une vraie dommage si je totalement desapprene le francais. Que pensez-vous? J'avoue, je ne comprende pas le subjonctif tres bien; pauvre Mme. Lentz essayait me l'enseigner, mais alors j'etais trop paresseux... Ah bon, je parlerais avec vous avec beacoup de plaisir. Mais la question s'agit о чем... 
S'il vous plait correctez mes fautes, ce m'aidera beaucoup.

----------


## brett

I think you simply ran into the second tier of French  ::  . That's where I'm at, urghh. It's the phase where you're too good to dilly dally with the simplest sentences, so you try and bite off longer and more complex sentences. But with French (in my experience, anyhow), the step from one level to the next is SUDDEN! 
Possibly you've forgotten things, at least for the time you're not absorbing thelanguage and culture. But, it'd come back if you were inspired to recall it. Intellectually wanting it to return won't do it. (That's the sort of advice you always give, Prav- the emotional factor = the x-factor, not the practical wanting. But, you say it in different words, of course). I go through ebbs and flows all the time. My confidence drops suddenly, and I think my French is crap. Then I realize that it was simply that I was experimenting with new territory that I wasn't focused on what I do know. After a brief return to the basics, I feel really confident again, therefore can actually follow a bit more of the films than usual, and notice myself constructing sentences easier. Etc......  ::

----------


## Pravit

Oui, brett, ce que tu dit est la verite. Mais c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y a pa personne qui veut общаться au francais avec moi. Je pensais qu'il y ait beacoup de francophones a cette forume. Ou est le Zhenya, la Niamh, le possopo...?

----------


## brett

Il semble que tu as oubli

----------


## wilco000

> Mes chers copains francophones: 
> en la lycee j'apprendais le francais 3 ans, bien qu'en l'annee derniere j'ai probablement desappris ce que j'ai apprendu pendant les 2 annees precedents...alors, maintenant je vois que ce serait une vraie dommage si je totalement desapprene le francais. Que pensez-vous? J'avoue, je ne comprende pas le subjonctif tres bien; pauvre Mme. Lentz essayait me l'enseigner, mais alors j'etais trop paresseux... Ah bon, je parlerais avec vous avec beacoup de plaisir. Mais la question s'agit о чем... 
> S'il vous plait correctez mes fautes, ce m'aidera beaucoup.

 Mes chers copains francophones: 
Au lyc

----------


## Pravit

Merci wilco, ca m'a aide. Mais je ne comprends pas ca:
pauvre Mme. Lentz, qui essayait de me l'enseigner, mais j'

----------

[quote=Pravit]Merci wilco, ca m'a aide. Mais je ne comprends pas ca:
pauvre Mme. Lentz, qui essayait de me l'enseigner, mais j'

----------


## Niamh

> Oui, brett, ce que tu dit est la verite. Mais c'est vraiment dommage qu'il n'y a pa personne qui veut общаться au francais avec moi. Je pensais qu'il y ait beacoup de francophones a cette forume. Ou est le Zhenya, la Niamh, le possopo...?

 Oh wow!! Tu as utilise mon prenom!!! Je rougis =)) Alors {ici est un subjonctif seulement pour toi darling...} il faut que tu sache je ne suis pas francophonie. Tu vas reapprendre ton francais tres vite je crois, surtout parce que ton niveau maintenant est excellent quoi.

----------


## Pravit

A merci merci Niamh, et mais oui je me rappele a ton nom, comment peuvais-je l'oublie?! Est comment est-ce que tu n'es pas francophonie? Qu'est-ce que c'est ta langue maternelle?

----------


## Zhenya

Бот, здесь "le Zhenya" (This is just the kind of talk that generated laugter when I was in france the first time ha ha!)  
Mais je suis ici, biens

----------


## Zhenya

hehe бот

----------


## possopo

[quote]j'ai probabement d

----------


## Pravit

[quote]using d

----------

> A merci merci Niamh, et mais oui je me rappele a ton nom, comment peuvais-je l'oublie?! Est comment est-ce que tu n'es pas francophonie? Qu'est-ce que c'est ta langue maternelle?

 Ma langue maternelle est, malheureusement, anglais. Je suis encore 'newbie', alors comment tu t'appelles? Je crois que le russe est ta langue maternelle mais tu viens de quelle region?

----------


## Zhenya

> Does Swedish put articles in front of names too?

 No not at all, like all Nordic languages suffixes are used. Some examples: 
Stol= yepp, Стул (chair for those not aware of this meaning, pronounced the same)  
Adding the article in singular: 
Stolen= the chair 
And in plural 
Stolarna= the chairs.  
Pojke, Pojken, Pojkarna. = Boy, the boy, the boys.  
Or 
Tak, taket, taken. = roof, the roof, the rooves 
(on the rooftops - p

----------


## Zhenya

before "human" names there are no articles ...  ::

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Pravit  A merci merci Niamh, et mais oui je me rappele a ton nom, comment peuvais-je l'oublie?! Est comment est-ce que tu n'es pas francophonie? Qu'est-ce que c'est ta langue maternelle?   Ma langue maternelle est, malheureusement, anglais. Je suis encore 'newbie', alors comment tu t'appelles? Je crois que le russe est ta langue maternelle mais tu viens de quelle region?

 Mais non, ma langue maternelle c'est (malheureusement) l'anglais. Quant a mon nom et la region dans laquelle j'habite, tu le vois ici  ::  
Zhenya, merci pour ta explication des articles en langues nordiques.

----------


## Zhenya

de rien...

----------


## possopo

TON explication  ::  
ton must be used before a feminine noun that starts with a vowel. 
ton endive
ton analyse
...

----------


## Pravit

> TON explication  
> ton must be used before a feminine noun that starts with a vowel. 
> ton endive
> ton analyse
> ...

 Угу, j'ai beacoup a apprendre...Merci possopo.

----------


## possopo

de rien,

----------

